# Brooding



## Renrickole (Oct 9, 2019)

Our cichlid is alone in her tank except for a pleco. I noticed this morning she has eggs in her mouth and she's swimming around erratically at times... does anyone know what's going on?t


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Females can lay eggs without a male, but they are not fertilized. Wait 7 days...she will likely swallow them or spit them and eat them.

Or if she was in another tank with any mouthbrooding male within the last 28 days, possibly they were fertilized in the previous tank.


----------

